

This Google result can't possibly be right: - NSX2

Had fallout with partner over perceived workloads.  To destress I thought I'd amuse myself by googling "lazy cofounder".  0 results.   Tried "lazy co-founder" ... 4 results, all irrelevant.  Tried "lazy business partner", only 5 results with the standard "search again with ommited results blah blah".  Did Google change their search equation, or are Chinese hackers retaliating for middle eastern cable line splices, or what - I REFUSE TO BELIEVE that in this whole wide big world, I am the only person ever to think I'm doing an unequal share of the work.  Someone somewhere in this world must have thought about it and posted a blog or something on the internet.  Why isn't google picking it up?  I can google something stupid like "pink zebras with attention defecit disorder" and probably get more results.  WTF?
======
airhadoken
Congratulations. This page is now the top Google result for "lazy co-founder."
I have a theory: everyone who has lazy cofounders (considering how small the
number of _founders_ is overall) is too busy to blog about it.

------
xirium
I tried the phrase "lazy business partner" on Ask.Com and AltaVista. Ask.Com
returned 20 results, of which 19 were junk. AltaVista returned 79 results,
most of which are useful. As previously noted (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=106235> ), these search engines will also
return more results for "Google is evil".

------
nreece
Did you try "lazy founder" (a cofounder is actually just another founder,
isn't it ;)

~~~
NSX2
Well, lazy founder would be me ... I mean the "other founder guy" ... and
actually I just tried that and got back just ... 5 pages x 20 results per
page, half of them (later pages) mostly irrelevant. So I guess it's just me.
Everyone else has super hard working partners who haul rear end, only I make
bad partnering choices. Either that or I've found a flaw in Google. If it's
just me, why are there so many lawsuits with founders suing each other? I
can't imagine they go to court saying, "Darn it, your honor, my partner
promosid to work hard - and he wound up working too hard!"

------
trevelyan
Why did you pick them as a partner and what would you do differently if you
could pick again? Or did they pick you?

~~~
NSX2
Well, it was a combination of supposedly shared values and reputation by
people who I've come to learn are easily manipulated by what other people
think about a person and the internet blog-sphere more than any actual first-
hand knowledge. Everybody I asked about thought the world about him but when I
ask now about firsthand actual experience, nobody in particular actually
worked with him on anything. Everybody just "respects" his "rep" although for
the life of me I can't figure out what that respect is based on other than a
prima donna attitude and not much else.

